# to fill tractor tires with liquid or not



## L S G (Dec 30, 2008)

First post for me also first tractor for me. So hi everyone. I run/own a small automotive shop. In The Columbia River Gorge area an hour east of Portland Oregon. 

I have virtually no tractor knwledge but my dad owned a dragline and a ton of heavy equipment when I was young which i operated so I should be able to figure it out. 

I just purchased a brand new Kubota B7800 30 HP 4wd with a backhoe, loader post hole digger and tiller. Most of the time the back hoe will not be on it. ( I was looking also at a JD but couldnt get the auto shift in this size of tractor)

One option I can have done right now for free is to have the tires filled with the liquid for weight. The tractor dealer offered it if I want it. 

After I am done with the main backhoe work the backhoe will not be attached ( building a new building and office for starters) but then it will primarily be a snow mover, fork lift and used for making yard art out of rocks and dirt, on an area just less than 2 acres. I have a steep drive way thats will need plowed about 30 feet wide and 400 feet long the rest of the parking lot is flat but I will be plowing a parking lot that houses about 25 to 30 cars. I guess I am not that small of an auto shop any more am I. 

The tractor shop said people doing a lot of yard work or on grass do not use the liquid to reduce the weight on the grass on yards but I havent been able to decide if I should have it added or not. I am sure I will be driving it around in the yard a lot even after weve tilled it and regrown grass. I did choose the industrial tires not ag tires. 

So would you have the tires filled or not. 

Thanks in advance
alias LSG ( thats Lowly Subaru guy for those who wonder) 
Andy
Shadetree Automotive
Underwood Washington


----------



## howierd3866 (May 18, 2008)

welcome...first I'm from Fla so can't help with infor on snow work..but heres my .02 ..Owning a lot of tractors some fill some not and some just the front...we use water down here but its is use for weight..some with just water in the front is use to keep the front down on slope we mow with the back being duals..one machine with front loader no water at all only because we do alots of city parks and would be too heavy ..in abind we have some weight in the backend like box blade or mower...if something esle build a 3point lift drum out of a 35/55 gal just add concrete to it till the right weight is good..hope this will help...good luck


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

With the backhoe removed most of the time, you will definitely need counter weight for the FEL. In most cases, both tire weights AND fluid filling the tires is called for in the FEL or tractor manual. You will have to look at your manuals if you have them and see what is called for. Normally only the rear tires are filled. 

On my John Deere 4410, the rear tires are filled with Rim Guard. About 50 gallons per tire. I still reguire a rear counter weight such as a box blade or bush hog with using the FEL with much weight. 

Typically, filling the rear tires with fluid and a box blade or other heavy impliment is usually enough to cover most jobs but for heavy jobs may require more counter weight. 

You will have to experiment with weight combinations to see what works best. Just remember, it is better to have more counter weight than you need than not enough.


----------

